# never seen pink in wood before



## chippin-in (May 2, 2016)

This tree died about 2 yrs ago in my front yard and i cut it down but left a 3ft trunk piece....til today.
I cut it into 4 pieces and then into some bowl blanks. I noticed this pink color. Not sure what kind of tree it is. A nut tree of some sort. I have another in the front yard like but its dark so no pics of it. Can take some if needed. Any ideas?
Thanks
Robert

The other pic is the inside...no pink in there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 2, 2016)

fungus?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (May 2, 2016)

Have seen color like that in spalded sweet gum before. Mike might be right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 2, 2016)

I've seen that in oak before. Is that what it is? The bottom pic looks like it...


----------



## Steve Walker (May 3, 2016)

I find it quite a bit in ash......but it has NO staying power, fades pretty quick.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## chippin-in (May 3, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I've seen that in oak before. Is that what it is? The bottom pic looks like it...


I am not sure what it is. when we first moved in I thought it was a pecan tree, but its not. It does have a shelled nut that drops, but I don't know what it is. I will try to find some and post pics.

thanks
Robert


----------



## Schroedc (May 3, 2016)

How is it to work? I'm wondering if it's butternut.


----------



## chippin-in (May 3, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> How is it to work? I'm wondering if it's butternut.



this is the first I dealt with it. it cut pretty well on the band saw. I need to sharpen my saw chain. it did stink when I was cutting it, but I am sure that was from the rotting bark that was still on it. its not punky tho. I will post pics of nuts later today.

thanks
robert


----------



## Mike1950 (May 3, 2016)

chippin-in said:


> I will post pics of nuts later today.



Ahhh- Do you really have to??????

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Schroedc (May 3, 2016)

chippin-in said:


> I will post pics of nuts later today.



And I thought this was a family friendly kind of place.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## chippin-in (May 3, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Ahhh- Do you really have to??????



Yes I must!!! How else can you figure out what kind of wood I got?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (May 3, 2016)

chippin-in said:


> Yes I must!!! How else can you figure out what kind of wood I got?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## chippin-in (May 3, 2016)

Ok fellas. I was mistaken. The tree i still have is different. The one i cut is, i believe some sorta oak. Heres some pics of the bark and the inside after a little planing. It looks quarter sawn ( purely accidental) and the brown shimmers and fades in and out when you move it.

Thanks
Robert

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## chippin-in (May 3, 2016)

One more


----------



## Mike1950 (May 3, 2016)

Oak some body else will have to say what kind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (May 3, 2016)

chippin-in said:


> I am not sure what it is. when we first moved in I thought it was a pecan tree, but its not. It does have a shelled nut that drops, but I don't know what it is. I will try to find some and post pics.
> 
> thanks
> Robert


Seen tame and wild pecan trees quit bearing from stress especially tame pecan trees that are have been overgrown and not tended.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (May 3, 2016)

If it has a real fine cell structure and is heavy it could be live oak. If the grain is course it could be a red oak variety but it definitely looks like oak.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 4, 2016)

The rays look pretty wide for the common red oaks. Is there any tylosis in the end grain? Your pictures obscured the end. If there is "Swamp White oak" _Quercus bicolor_, up north would fit the ticket. As for Houston, no clue if it would do down there.


----------



## Tony (May 5, 2016)

I'm thinking Red Oak, not tight enough for Live Oak. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DaveHawk (May 5, 2016)

chippin-in said:


> One more
> 
> View attachment 103312


White oak, we use it often in the shop.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## chippin-in (May 5, 2016)

Mr peet i Have no idea what tylosis is but i can take some more pics. i can also use a ruler in pic for scale if that helps.

Thanks
Robert


----------



## phinds (May 30, 2016)

chippin-in said:


> Mr peet i Have no idea what tylosis is but i can take some more pics. i can also use a ruler in pic for scale if that helps.
> 
> Thanks
> Robert


A good well-focused end grain closeup after the end grain is well cleaned would tell whether it is a live oak or not.


----------



## chippin-in (Jun 1, 2016)

phinds said:


> A good well-focused end grain closeup after the end grain is well cleaned would tell whether it is a live oak or not.



Does this help


----------



## phinds (Jun 1, 2016)

Good shots. Definitely not a live oak, as this one is ring porous and live oaks are diffuse porous. As to what other kind of red or white oak it is I couldn't say and can't even tell if it is red or white. Based on how small the pores are I'd guess red, but that IS just a guess.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## chippin-in (Jun 3, 2016)

Apparently mike1950 was right. Fungi according to this informative video.






Robert


----------

